# Which Rochester Carb do I have?



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

How do I tell which Rochester Q Carb I have?
I believe there is a level 1 and a 2.
It goes on my 67 GTO 400 HO

The #'s are 7037216BM
2479


thanks as always


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

7037216BM
Here is what I am finding, looks like a chevy chevelle carb

*70* - Prefix code. "70" will appear on all late '60's Rochester Carburetors. 
*3* - 1960's with A.I.R. 
*7* - Year produced. 1967
*2* - Model Quadrajet (4 bbl) Federal standards 
*1* - Division. 0, 1, and 2 all indicate Chevrolet. 
*6* - Even numbers - Automatic Transmission 
Odd numbers - Manual Transmission 
*BM* - Customer code 
*2479* - Date Code


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

Are you sure of the sixth digit being a 1? If so, this is a Chevy carb. It's the first 7 numbers that tell you all that you what? Go read them again.


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

It is indeed a 1

7037216BM
were the intake manifolds the same?
chevell & GTO
thanks guys


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

No, they were not the same, but they had the same baseplate pattern. What did you plan on doing with this carb.


----------



## bullet20cc (Apr 4, 2009)

*Carbs*

Carter also made some Qjets that went on Pontiacs. I have one on a stock 455.


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

I want to use it on my 67 GTO
Im told the only difference between the chevy and the Pontic is the size of the jets.
er.........and the secondarys may not open wide enough,
my father in law, put it on the car ages ago and was a master mechanic.
I think I can get the repair kit for the Pontiac Rochester and hope for the best.
Oh, I contacted Mr Ruggles about doing mine................he siad they have an 8 month backlog.....................


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

go to napa and buy the kit for the number on the carb.


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

Topkat said:


> I want to use it on my 67 GTO
> Im told the only difference between the chevy and the Pontic is the size of the jets.
> er.........and the secondarys may not open wide enough,
> my father in law, put it on the car ages ago and was a master mechanic.
> ...


chevy for sure. the pontiacs had a front fuel inlet. chevy had a side inlet. it should still work if you put the proper jets in it.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

dont think you will be putting many jets in a q-jet.


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

66tempestGT said:


> dont think you will be putting many jets in a q-jet.


depends. there are 2 removeable jets and 4 metering rods.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It's not a Pontiac Carb, and not the right year. '67 Q-jets have a round number tag, usually blue in color, on the driver's side. '67 is a one year only model (with the exhaust passage underneath to match the manifold) and is going to cost you a pretty penny....in the 100's of dollars or even thousands, at this point. (I've seen them go for $1500). As previously said, you can install a later model Q-jet and get great results. Just use a front-inlet type so yu don't have to hack the underhood fuel line routing. There is a Q jet specialist on the PY forums named Cliff who seems to be the guru of these carbs. I have heard nothing but praise for his expertise on these carbs.


----------

